# Grumpy Harry Hoggy



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww hes sooooo cute!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He is cute  He looks as grumpy as my Jamie :laugh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes beautiful! my guys hate the sound of me typing


----------



## Floydie (Feb 23, 2012)

Hes lovely ,
I have a choggy Sonic but hes white  hes grumpy also : but lovely .


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Floydie said:


> Hes lovely ,
> I have a choggy Sonic but hes white  hes grumpy also : but lovely .


you must introduce us


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha im sure harry could give the whole lot of em a run for grumpyness, he ended up coming to me because his origanal owner took his huffyness personally 

i have 3 of the little monsters.
2 algerian grey snowflakes and an albino


----------

